# STEROID BRANDS, PROFILES, PCTURES, & REVIEWS > PICTURES OF STEROIDS >  Problem: Jintropin vial with RARE looks. Is this real?

## KaevurMati

Before buying high quantities of Jintropin from my source I decided to buy one vial and make pictures of it to make sure it's not counterfeit.

Here is the picture how the vial *should* look: http://jintropinonline.com/10IU_vial_details.jpg

At the bottom of the post you can find pictures of my vial.

The official Jintropin vial seems to have *text on the paper*. On my vial the text is written *on the glass*.

Have they changed the way they write their text on the vial or is my Jintropin counterfeit?

----------


## lzicc

I know mine had paper for the label. I've never saw the clear ones like that. Can you verify the authenticity number on their website?

----------


## powerbodybuilder

To me it looks like a lot of powder for 10I.U

----------


## powerbodybuilder

Never seen this verison if it is real.

----------


## Johner

Gene Science had that type of vial until 2004 if i m not wrong but the solvent is new.Either way you can t use that vial

----------


## Howardo

never seen them without paper label either.never used them without paper labels to  :Wink:

----------


## KaevurMati

Found more pictures of that version by Google:

http://steroidanabolic.com/images/jintropin-10IU.jpg

http://www.koksownicy.republika.pl/fotki/jintropin.jpg

So are the vials that have text written on the glass fake?

Also, does anyone have currently Jintropin vial *that expires later than 2007.07*? If yes, is the text on the paper or on the glass?

----------


## Johner

dude don t post pictures from that type of site
i told you that is the old Jintropine vial but make sure you don t receive more of that

edit: here s a pic for you but you can t see the exp. date sorry

----------


## KaevurMati

> dude don t post pictures from that type of site
> i told you that is the old Jintropine vial but make sure you don t receive more of that
> 
> edit: here s a pic for you but you can t see the exp. date sorry


Man.. how can I have old Jintropin vial if the exp. date is 2007.06??

----------


## Johner

expires in one year... it ain t new neither
ask your source to send you the current product ,stop sweating about this one

----------


## KaevurMati

> expires in one year... it ain t new neither
> ask your source to send you the current product ,stop sweating about this one


That's not possible, there is only one good source in my country and that's the only GH he has. I've been scammed through Internet before, so I'm not going to buy over net anymore.

I just want to know if this stuff is real or fake. On the vial it says that it has been made in 06.2005 and will expire in 06.2007. So it definately cannot be old product like from 2004 or earlier.

*Does anyone here have vials that were made after 06.2005 and expire on 06.2007 or later? Is the text written on the paper or on the glass?*

Thanks.

----------


## Ejuicer

> That's not possible, there is only one good source in my country and that's the only GH he has. I've been scammed through Internet before, so I'm not going to buy over net anymore.
> 
> I just want to know if this stuff is real or fake. On the vial it says that it has been made in 06.2005 and will expire in 06.2007. So it definately cannot be old product like from 2004 or earlier.
> 
> *Does anyone here have vials that were made after 06.2005 and expire on 06.2007 or later? Is the text written on the paper or on the glass?*
> 
> Thanks.


My current batch in my fridge expire in 2008, and yes all the jin that i've used has had a paper label

----------


## KaevurMati

Hmm.. so it's fake Jintropin?

----------


## powerbodybuilder

I had Jintropin in 2005 ans 2006 all had paper labels.

----------


## almostgone

> *Does anyone here have vials that were made after 06.2005 and expire on 06.2007 or later? Is the text written on the paper or on the glass?*
> 
> Thanks.



..I've got some 200iu kits in front of me....manufacture date is 12-06-2005...Expiration date is 11/2007. My vials have paper labels. 
You might want to buy a pregnancy test to make sure someone isn't selling HCG as GH....

AG

----------


## Johner

told you i haven t seen that type of vial since 2004 ,if your source still has a good supply of it i wouldn t recomend it

----------


## breacherup

just bought 500 iu direct from Gen Sci and the vials have the white paper labels

----------


## eisenmench

Just bought 300iu -white paper labels.

----------


## Oki-Des

I have bought about 15 Jin Kits and they all have paper labels. Also, it looks like the wafers have been destroyed in your bottle. Real Jin bottles are pressurized to hold the wafer in place. They have to do this as the substance is very fragile (volitile) It looks like those have been treated poorly even if they were real at one point in time.

----------


## powerbodybuilder

Yes it can be HCG for sure, get a prego tester and u will see in seconds.

----------


## KaevurMati

> I have bought about 15 Jin Kits and they all have paper labels. Also, it looks like the wafers have been destroyed in your bottle. Real Jin bottles are pressurized to hold the wafer in place. They have to do this as the substance is very fragile (volitile) It looks like those have been treated poorly even if they were real at one point in time.


But what are the wafers? Where should they be?





> Yes it can be HCG for sure, get a prego tester and u will see in seconds.


I will. But the vial can still be fake if preg test will be negative for HCG , right?

----------


## Oki-Des

[QUOTE=KaevurMati]But what are the wafers? Where should they be?

They call it a wafer, but it is just like a small pill that sits in the bottom of the bottle. It sits right where the powder is in your bottle. But, because the pill is very sensitive, and cannot be shaken, air is sucked from the bottle before it is sealed. This holds the little pill in place somehow at the bottom of the bottle. When I add the water via syringe, I can turn the little bottle over, and the wafer stays in place. Once injected, I carefully turn the bottle allowing the water to slowly move towards the pill. You should do it carefully enough as to not create many little bubbles. Therefore you should not shake you vials violently, but rather swirl them like a scientist mixing a volital concoction in a laboratory. 
Good Luck!

----------


## KaevurMati

Now that is VERY STRANGE.

I verified the authentication number on the security sticker and the authentication system at jintropin-gensci.com says it's real.

Also made a preg test - it resulted negative.

I'm very confused now. Is this very very good fake?

More pics:

----------


## KaevurMati

Nobody knows??  :Hmmmm:

----------


## Oki-Des

Sorry, I can only compare them to the ones I have. Do you have the round label that held the box closed which held the vials? There are supposed to be small hair-like filiments which can be seen on that label. On the fake bottles, those tiny hairs are actually printed on the paper. But the real labels, have real hair fibers embedded in the label. If you take a needle and try to cut one of the hairs out from the label, you can actually remove them. But, if the little hair is only printed on the label, my guess it is not real.

----------


## KaevurMati

> Sorry, I can only compare them to the ones I have. Do you have the round label that held the box closed which held the vials? There are supposed to be small hair-like filiments which can be seen on that label. On the fake bottles, those tiny hairs are actually printed on the paper. But the real labels, have real hair fibers embedded in the label. If you take a needle and try to cut one of the hairs out from the label, you can actually remove them. But, if the little hair is only printed on the label, my guess it is not real.


Yeah man, I am able to get the hairs out by the needle... the small ones in security label... So the box is real.

That confuses me even more actually... Is the Jintropin itself fake or is it real?  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Smart-tony

The odd thing is i saw a kit with a silk screen on the vial and a amp with water.But i'm not a GH expert,but have 2 friends who have some GH,and if i see them i will ask them what it looks like,but i would take the vets advice on this site so just hold off for now,this stuff isn't cheap and you don't want to waste that kind of money.

----------


## powerbodybuilder

What I heard is there is a lot of fake Jintropin floating around.

----------


## elitezero

they are real 2 of my friends are using them great stuff

----------


## strongmann

as long as the 10iu jintropin is embedded on the flip top you are good to go, if it wasn't on their then i'd be worried

strongmann

----------


## KaevurMati

Dutchbodybuilder also PMed me that these vials are real.

As he told me, GenSci makes these types of vials to Russian supplier Vadim. But I don't really understand why... Isn't it easier if there was one original vial with one original looks, much easier to find out which ones are fakes. I mean.. at least 5 users in this thread also had (have) some doubts about that vial...  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Bizz

> To me it looks like a lot of powder for 10I.U


that shi* is weird...lots of powder!!! :Hmmmm:  

Bizz

----------


## KaevurMati

> that shi* is weird...lots of powder!!! 
> 
> Bizz


Lots of powder?  :What?:

----------


## Oki-Des

If you can pick the fibers out of the label and the label was still holding the box shut when you got it, I would think it is real. There is one more thing you can check. You mentioned the numbers match up with a real kit when checking on the site. Also, the picture which shows the fibers on the website are in the exact same place the fibers are on the packages. They are not random ebedded fibers, they are the same on every package. Therefore look at the website again and start to match up little fibers with the package. They should be in the exact same places. Just look at a letter or something with a fiber near it and try to find that same fiber on your label. If they are in the same place, I would think it is real.

----------


## Ufa

I doubt that it will hurt you. Start low for possible sides and then increase
rapidly to where you wanted to start. If no rash, and if substance is NOT
cloudy after reconstitution I think it is worth a try.

----------


## ItalianMuscle27

> as long as the 10iu jintropin is embedded on the flip top you are good to go, if it wasn't on their then i'd be worried
> 
> strongmann



That is the most ridiculous comment i have heard in along time. Anyone can have flip tops made with the jintropin insignia, doesnt mean the product is real.

----------


## ItalianMuscle27

> What I heard is there is a lot of fake Jintropin floating around.


Heard the same thing.. Lots of unlabeled quote un quote Jintropin floating around too. I would be leary.

----------


## KaevurMati

> Heard the same thing.. Lots of unlabeled quote un quote Jintropin floating around too. I would be leary.


So what's your opinion on the current case, champion?  :Smilie:

----------


## ItalianMuscle27

> So what's your opinion on the current case, champion?


Thanks for the nice compliment..  :Smilie: 

My opinion is current Jintropin being manufactured comes with labels, in a box sealed with security sticker. I wouldnt purchase any loose jintropin without boxes or labels. Gensci states this on their website, that they dont sell Jintropin this way, and more than likely it is counterfeit. My guess is someone is having the jintropin insignia flip tops made, and putting them on some bunk vials claiming it is real jintropin. It makes sense, because Gensci is the leading producer of hgh, and someone is just trying to profit off their name. And believe me, its working..Market is flooded with vials with no labels. Dont buy any Jins without box, security sticker, and labels..

----------


## KaevurMati

> Thanks for the nice compliment.. 
> 
> My opinion is current Jintropin being manufactured comes with labels, in a box sealed with security sticker. I wouldnt purchase any loose jintropin without boxes or labels. Gensci states this on their website, that they dont sell Jintropin this way, and more than likely it is counterfeit. My guess is someone is having the jintropin insignia flip tops made, and putting them on some bunk vials claiming it is real jintropin. It makes sense, because Gensci is the leading producer of hgh, and someone is just trying to profit off their name. And believe me, its working..Market is flooded with vials with no labels. Dont buy any Jins without box, security sticker, and labels..


Well, bro... This one came with a box and security sticker. And I was able to validate it on GenSci homepage.

The only thing that doesn't match is the vial.

----------


## ItalianMuscle27

Can you post a pic of box with security sticker? Better yet, I will send an email to Gensci and see what they say about this matter.

----------


## strongmann

> That is the most ridiculous comment i have heard in along time. Anyone can have flip tops made with the jintropin insignia, doesnt mean the product is real.


ridiculus comment.....so your saying that this product is fake? i agree to disagree, with anyone can have flip tops made with jin insignia. if that were the case show me pic of fake jin with insignaia. so i guess these are fake 2? 

strongmann

----------


## Smart-tony

> ridiculus comment.....so your saying that this product is fake? i agree to disagree, with anyone can have flip tops made with jin insignia. if that were the case show me pic of fake jin with insignaia. so i guess these are fake 2? 
> 
> strongmann



Hey ItalianMuscle27 word is good as gold.

----------


## Geriguy

This Jin is real for sure!

----------


## ItalianMuscle27

> ridiculus comment.....so your saying that this product is fake? i agree to disagree, with anyone can have flip tops made with jin insignia. if that were the case show me pic of fake jin with insignaia. so i guess these are fake 2? 
> 
> strongmann


From my knowledge when Gensci first came out with the Jin, those were in production. As of now, all the kits that I have seen and used came with the sticker labels, boxed, with security sticker. Yes anyone can have those flip tops made. Gensci states on their site, their Jintropin is never unlabeled. Maybe you dont know whats going on in the scene, but there is an abundance of unlabeled jintropin floating around with those insignia tops. In my opinion they are fake. I find it hard to believe that someone is stealing tops or vials from gensci. Someone made a comment about all the workers having to go through metal detectors in and out of the factory, and they where white jumpsuits with no pockets. I can totally believe this. Gensci is the leading producer in China.. Id write the company and ask them if they are still producing Jin with the silkscreen writing, and not the paper labels..

And yes I disagree with your comment about the insignia being embedded in the top, means the jins are good to go. Like I said, those tops can be made by anyone, and placed on a unlabeled vial of Jin. These fakers are working off the best name of rHGH around. Unlabeled Jin = Fake!

----------


## strongmann

> From my knowledge when Gensci first came out with the Jin, those were in production. As of now, all the kits that I have seen and used came with the sticker labels, boxed, with security sticker. Yes anyone can have those flip tops made. Gensci states on their site, their Jintropin is never unlabeled. Maybe you dont know whats going on in the scene, but there is an abundance of unlabeled jintropin floating around with those insignia tops. In my opinion they are fake. I find it hard to believe that someone is stealing tops or vials from gensci. Someone made a comment about all the workers having to go through metal detectors in and out of the factory, and they where white jumpsuits with no pockets. I can totally believe this. Gensci is the leading producer in China.. Id write the company and ask them if they are still producing Jin with the silkscreen writing, and not the paper labels..
> 
> And yes I disagree with your comment about the insignia being embedded in the top, means the jins are good to go. Like I said, those tops can be made by anyone, and placed on a unlabeled vial of Jin. These fakers are working off the best name of rHGH around. Unlabeled Jin = Fake!


well in my scene i've never used fake jin and they all have and insignia embedded and i've used both kinds label and no label with the exact same results. if you disagree with me, prove me wrong by finding in your abundance of fake jin in your scene to find me a pic which i requested, so you can make a believer outta me. so in your scene their is an abundance of unlabelled jin floating around which you believe is fake maybe it is becasue of the scene your in. in my scene these ceramic vials are made especially for a certain person, we all know so well and these are good to go, if matching the securityseal. witch they do. so you can go on with this if you wish but i mean no disrespect IM27 just difference of opinion i guess. bottom line is KaevurMatis jin is real!

----------


## powerbodybuilder

The only way to find out is to send to me to test it  :Smilie:

----------


## Ninasarvik

edit

----------


## Ninasarvik

edit

----------


## KaevurMati

> The only way to find out is to send to me to test it


Hmm...

Not bad idea but how are you going to test it? Send it to lab or something?




> well in my scene i've never used fake jin and they all have and insignia embedded and i've used both kinds label and no label with the exact same results. if you disagree with me, prove me wrong by finding in your abundance of fake jin in your scene to find me a pic which i requested, so you can make a believer outta me. so in your scene their is an abundance of unlabelled jin floating around which you believe is fake maybe it is becasue of the scene your in. in my scene these ceramic vials are made especially for a certain person, we all know so well and these are good to go, if matching the securityseal. witch they do. so you can go on with this if you wish but i mean no disrespect IM27 just difference of opinion i guess. bottom line is KaevurMatis jin is real!


Hey Strongman!

Glad to hear that you believe it's the real Jin.  :Smilie:  

But what do you think... Why is GenSci making ceramic vials with these looks *espeicially to one person* (supplier)? 

Isn't it better if there was one original vial with one original looks? Much easier to find out which ones are fakes...

If GenSci makes different vials for one person than they do for other worldwide suppliers.. there has to be a good reason...

----------


## Ufa

Why not E-mail them and ask?

----------


## KaevurMati

> Why not E-mail them and ask?


That's the most strange thing! I've e-mailed to all GenSci addresses but they are not answering. Been waiting almost 2 weeks for their reply!

----------


## ItalianMuscle27

> well in my scene i've never used fake jin and they all have and insignia embedded and i've used both kinds label and no label with the exact same results. if you disagree with me, prove me wrong by finding in your abundance of fake jin in your scene to find me a pic which i requested, so you can make a believer outta me. so in your scene their is an abundance of unlabelled jin floating around which you believe is fake maybe it is becasue of the scene your in. in my scene these ceramic vials are made especially for a certain person, we all know so well and these are good to go, if matching the securityseal. witch they do. so you can go on with this if you wish but i mean no disrespect IM27 just difference of opinion i guess. bottom line is KaevurMatis jin is real!


Impossible to distinguish between a real and fake unlabeled jintropin vial just by showing a pic. You, I or anyone else wouldnt be able to tell. Only way to tell is to get it tested. Now that runs into another problem. Who can test it??? SRCS cant and wont.. I heard from a Vet I know there is a lab in Germany, but I cant seem to get a hold of him to find out.. I have 3 different samples right now that I know are underdosed or not real, that I am waiting to send out. Find me a place that will test rHGH and I have no problem sending them and paying for the tests.. 

I will write Gensci and see if they respond to our concerns..

----------


## ItalianMuscle27

> Hmm...
> 
> Not bad idea but how are you going to test it? Send it to lab or something?
> 
> 
> Hey Strongman!
> 
> Glad to hear that you believe it's the real Jin.  
> 
> ...


I also find it hard to believe gensci is specifically making jin like that for a certain supplier. There is a well known source that says BD is making special batches for them and no one else.. Why is that? That is just so ridiculous to even say something like that. Marketing gimmick, and I dont see any truth to that. Next will hear someone saying they get their Karachis specially made for them with an extra 'secret' ester..

----------


## strongmann

> Hey Strongman!
> 
> Glad to hear that you believe it's the real Jin.  
> But what do you think... Why is GenSci making ceramic vials with these looks *espeicially to one person* (supplier)? 
> Isn't it better if there was one original vial with one original looks? Much easier to find out which ones are fakes...
> If GenSci makes different vials for one person than they do for other worldwide suppliers.. there has to be a good reason...


could be casue the person suppling product wants to seperate themselves from everyone else. who knows, maybe they requested them to manufature the ceramic styles tough to say. there are a bunch of different scenarios we could come up with im sure, but in the end who knows. IM27 is on the case! 

strongmann

----------


## strongmann

> Impossible to distinguish between a real and fake unlabeled jintropin vial just by showing a pic. You, I or anyone else wouldnt be able to tell. Only way to tell is to get it tested. Now that runs into another problem. Who can test it??? SRCS cant and wont.. I heard from a Vet I know there is a lab in Germany, but I cant seem to get a hold of him to find out.. I have 3 different samples right now that I know are underdosed or not real, that I am waiting to send out. Find me a place that will test rHGH and I have no problem sending them and paying for the tests.. 
> 
> I will write Gensci and see if they respond to our concerns..


i don't think its impossible to distinguish between real and fake cause if thats the case this thread is irrelevant dont you think? like all fakes there will be some slip up by the counterfeiter somewhere. you say that you have samples do they look like the jin in question?yeah i heard the same thing of the lab in germany, there is also a university lab in belgium that can also conduct hgh analysis. i will try to get either labs information for you if possible. hopefully gensci responds i would like to hear their answer. 

strongmann

----------


## KaevurMati

No news?  :Emmmm:

----------


## ItalianMuscle27

> i don't think its impossible to distinguish between real and fake cause if thats the case this thread is irrelevant dont you think? like all fakes there will be some slip up by the counterfeiter somewhere. you say that you have samples do they look like the jin in question?yeah i heard the same thing of the lab in germany, there is also a university lab in belgium that can also conduct hgh analysis. i will try to get either labs information for you if possible. hopefully gensci responds i would like to hear their answer. 
> 
> strongmann


Please do, a member sent me a link to a university in Estonia, but I cant read the website unfortunately.. Need something in english!  :Smilie:

----------


## ddrew

Just saw this thread, I had tons of them like that(not really because that would be illegal, lol) looks like the real thing to me.

----------


## STRONG_JBL

> Dutchbodybuilder also PMed me that these vials are real.
> 
> As he told me, GenSci makes these types of vials to Russian supplier Vadim.


*100% True, Dutchbodybuilder is right!
You have 100% real original Jintropin!
I have the same 
Exp. Date 2008.06*

----------


## powerbodybuilder

Nice pic.

----------


## Rider

indeed!

----------


## strongmann

real nice pic JBL , 200ius kits BOOYYAAAHH!

strongmann

----------


## vadim_b1

Those circulated at some point in Russia only, some have leaked into other Eastern European countries. Anyway it seems that it has been produced by GenSci but not officially - for a Russian supplier. Which leads me to believe, there is GH inside, but its far from 10 iu. People always try to cut corners, and the Russian in question is WELL known for producing fakes and generally scamming people with inferior products, starting his own underdosed and generally crap UG lines, why do you think that the GH made for him to sell would be any good?

----------


## strongmann

> Those circulated at some point in Russia only, some have leaked into other Eastern European countries. Anyway it seems that it has been produced by GenSci but not officially - for a Russian supplier. Which leads me to believe, there is GH inside, but its far from 10 iu. People always try to cut corners, and the Russian in question is WELL known for producing fakes and generally scamming people with inferior products, starting his own underdosed and generally crap UG lines, why do you think that the GH made for him to sell would be any good?


THX for the info.

strongmann

----------


## STRONG_JBL

GenSci is well known company!!!
First of all no one can tell anything bad info about GenSci, they made only good products!!!
Because they do not want to reduce own reputation!!!

----------


## epicmass

> *100% True, Dutchbodybuilder is right!
> You have 100% real original Jintropin!
> I have the same 
> Exp. Date 2008.06*


i saw the pics below from the gensci' webstie are different from these pics above
[/URL]

----------

